# Good Instant read thermometer.



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi!

So can anyone recommend a really good instant read thermometer that they've used? Ideally it should be for under $50.
I need one for getting the temperature of burger patties.

I've used this previously:

but in my opinion it's too slow, and there's a significant time lag.

Thanks!


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Best, IMHO, is the Thermapen which takes 3 second readings and I believe is the fastest available. Although they have been running a sale, it is still outside of your price range (@$79 plus shipping). I like mine a lot.

Second choice would be one of Thermoworks other units which takes 5-6 second readings:

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt600c.html

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt301wa.html


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yeah I agree go with the thermo works I have had two of them and they are worth the investment.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Taylor commercial  Digi  17.95 Sysco


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I think i'll get one each of Thermapen and Taylor commercial.


----------



## mikecable (Aug 13, 2010)

Thermoworks are great...especially the Thermapen....ridiculously pricey, though.  In addition to the Thermoworks inexpensive instant, I like CDN.  Take a look at the DTQ450X.  It runs about $19.95, and is about 3 seconds slower, and half a degree less accurate than the Thermapen, for about a fifth of the price.  Also, only needs less than an inch of coverage (like the Thermapen) for a good reading.  I have one, and love it, also Cooks Illustrated pick for best instant read after you eliminate the Thermapen.

Good luck.


----------

